# before/now pics....



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

been very quiet on here the past 8months or so, been focusing on personal fitness rather than detailing - lots of cycling and gym time combined with healthy eating (was actually this forum that kickstarted me funnily enough!)

cant find the old pictures thread with other peoples so heres a new one lol










left picture was new year and right was a few days ago 

feel free to add yours guys if you have any! (i know mixman does already )


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hello stranger :thumb: you were becoming a chunky monkey when i was out at yours buying that iphone,now your looking fab and closer to a model mate(for argos)


ps hope the family is all good


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

how do scott ya raj??

hows the iphone still good?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah davy no bad since a started a second job :thumb:

iphones bang on mate,thanks again

u been out on the MB alot or what?? still working in the yard??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

still in that yard unfortunatley! cant see me ever getting out haha :lol:

what you doing now m8?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Thats flipping impressive mate, hopefully can motivate others to do the same.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic results mate, well done


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well done mate... good results


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job Dave. I'm sold, I've let myself go the past year and have decided its got to change. My football has gone downhill need to get back to fitness and a healthy lifestyle! Thats impressive keep up the good work!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done mate,I am on the health kick too and so far have lost a stone in weight:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dave boy, you have done well, big difference


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Well done Dave, that day I seen you outside my work it took me ages to realise who it was


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers lads! never saw you jerry mate otherwise i wud have waved!

:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well done mate, massive difference - bet you feel a hell of alot better for it aswell :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done, just goes to show what healthy eating and exercise can do for you:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> cheers lads! never saw you jerry mate otherwise i wud have waved!
> 
> :lol:


You did wave, maybe it wasnt you :lol:


----------

